# Moboot choices not working?



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I unfortunately am having some issues. I flashed the Bricked kernel and now here is whats happeneing.

When I boot my touchpad I have a few things listed. AOKP, Cyanogen, Webos, Clockwork, Webos recovery, and now Bricked kernel.

The only 3 that work are clockwork, webos, and cyanogen. But cyanogen actually loads aokp.

When I try to boot any of the other options I get a "there is no magic" or "not enough magic" and moboot cancels and goes back to the list. Now I have no wireless because the only thing that boots is the cyanogen slot (actually aokp).

Help  ?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks like when you installed the bricked kernel, the ulmages from other roms did not get removed from the boot folder. You need to use a file manager that has root access to remove the unwanted ulmages. Becareful, removing the wrong ulmage, ie, those belonging to WebOS, will brick your TP. You might want to download a file from the Classicnerd website that will automatically clean up the boot folder. Go here: http://classictomatoe.net/classicnerd.net/Betas/

Download the Moboot Ulmage and TGA cleaner.zip. Use CWM to run the file from SD card option. After doing this you will probably have to install the bricked rom again as the cleaner will remove it's ulmage too.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks buddy going to give this a shot tonight.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Thanks buddy going to give this a shot tonight.


report back how it goes.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

bad  I lost my aokp image so I'm waiting someone to post theirs


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

micro23 said:


> bad  I lost my aokp image so I'm waiting someone to post theirs


You didn't do a CWM nandroid backup before messing with your boot folder?????


----------

